# so friggin cold



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

it's so cold in Florida (Port St Lucie), that there's steam coming off the water (it's 58 on my porch). brrrrrrrrr


(this is fred, our local snake bird. steam is in background)


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

58°f is cold??? Come on, even for Fla that's not too bad. 

5.8°f, now THAT'S cold.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> 58°f is cold??? Come on, even for Fla that's not too bad.
> 
> 5.8°f, now THAT'S cold.


a few days ago it dipped to 68. they were wearing sweaters around the hood. lol. i don't know what they're gonna do with this cold snap.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

wildleg said:


> it's so cold in Florida (Port St Lucie), that there's steam coming off the water (it's 58 on my porch). brrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> (this is fred, our local snake bird. steam is in background)


It's 57 with wind here.
Not a pretty site.
I'm not going out in that mess.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

wildleg said:


> it's so cold in Florida (Port St Lucie), that there's steam coming off the water (it's 58 on my porch). brrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> (this is fred, our local snake bird. steam is in background)


Wow. Like driving up to the top of Haleakala . Too damn cold for me.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

27F and snowing.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

wildleg said:


> a few days ago it dipped to 68. they were wearing sweaters around the hood. lol. i don't know what they're gonna do with this cold snap.


Trayvon still regrets wearing his hoody in the hood because of a 78 degree Florida cold snap.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

drsparky said:


> 27F and snowing.


yeah, but 27 is like summer up there. you're probably walking around in shorts.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

wildleg said:


> yeah, but 27 is like summer up there. you're probably walking around in shorts.


 Actually I was just outside filling the bird feeders wearing shorts.:laughing:


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

jrannis said:


> It's 57 with wind here.
> Not a pretty site.
> I'm not going out in that mess.


 
Hunker down and ride it out.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

brian john said:


> Trayvon still regrets wearing his hoody in the hood because of a 78 degree Florida cold snap.


Hoodies are a statement. Nothing to do with weather.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

23 degrees in s.c. this morning
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

0 here yesterday morning. About 15 this morning. You guys are wimps!!:laughing::laughing: Try dressing up in a pair of insulated Carharrt bibs and a heavy coat and going to work!!!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

wendon said:


> 0 here yesterday morning. About 15 this morning. You guys are wimps!!:laughing::laughing: Try dressing up in a pair of insulated Carharrt bibs and a heavy coat and going to work!!!


yeah, but 15 is like a heat wave up there. you guys are probably trying to cool off but you can't cause the ice won't melt.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

we just touched 32 now its about 45


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

wildleg said:


> yeah, but 15 is like a heat wave up there. you guys are probably trying to cool off but you can't cause the ice won't melt.


:laughing::laughing:
Like they say: Ten months of winter and two months of poor sledding. I miss Global Warming!!!!!!


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

drsparky said:


> Actually I was just outside filling the bird feeders wearing shorts.:laughing:


 
W T F ! Your bird feeders wear shorts ??






:laughing:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

i wanted to see fred.

....anyway, 14 deg. before sunrise and 20 now. yay.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

wildleg;1165825[B said:


> ]*it's so cold in Florida* [/B](Port St Lucie), that there's steam coming off the water *(it's 58 on my porch*). brrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> (this is fred, our local snake bird. steam is in background)


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: come live in the northeast


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Wow. Like driving up to the top of Haleakala . Too damn cold for me.


...the least you could do is post your current temp in Hawaii so I can close my eyes for a second or 2 and imagine...


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

drsparky said:


> Actually I was just outside filling the bird feeders wearing shorts.:laughing:


You in shorts


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

73 Deg F. 8:06 AM.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

brian john said:


> Trayvon still regrets wearing his hoody in the hood because of a 78 degree Florida cold snap.


yo dats sum cold azz chit bro................:whistling2:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Actually I was just outside filling the bird feeders wearing shorts.:laughing:


Dr. Speaking of cold

Sunday River or Sugar Loaf? What is the snow outlook for December?

I am debating White Face, Sunday RIver, Sugar Loaf or Mt Tremblant CA.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

55 degrees is too cold for me. Let alone the 38 in the mornings.. this is california for gods sake.. I want 75 - 110 year round.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

brian john said:


> Dr. Speaking of cold
> 
> Sunday River or Sugar Loaf? What is the snow outlook for December?
> 
> I am debating White Face, Sunday RIver, Sugar Loaf or Mt Tremblant CA.


I drove up to the top of Sugarloaf about three weeks ago, the access road is a black diamond run named "Binder", some ice, no snow.

Two weeks ago I was on West Kennebago mountain and a link to Sugarloaf went out. I flew there to reset the link. I got a good look at the runs, they had snow cover on the lower trails. (They don't let us drive it after they start making snow.) From what I hear they have 3 runs open.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

12 degrees outside my house right now
6:30 pm


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

-14 degrees C (6.5ish F) 5:45 . And it's not even cold yet


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

We just got back from a duck hunt in lacrosse, wi and it was -15 F wind chill in the mornings. That's too damn cold.


----------



## BigReggie (Mar 3, 2012)

brian john said:


> Trayvon still regrets wearing his hoody in the hood because of a 78 degree Florida cold snap.


Jesus Christ.. lol

Take it easy there, Zimmerman.


----------



## BigReggie (Mar 3, 2012)

jrannis said:


> Hoodies are a statement. Nothing to do with weather.


Explain how hoodies are a statement. I assume this is a joke?

You don't have a winter jacket with a hood on it? What's the difference? 

God, you Yanks are dumb in the head.

I don't care if you don't experience winter. Lol. Still a ******ed thing to say that hoodies are a statement.

Teenagers wear hoodies these days. 

Karmas real, brosev. Hate black people for no other reason than their skin colour, and your liable to get a phone call one day from your daughter, who wants you to know she's down with the brothers, and your about to be a grand-daddy to a little half baby.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

It's not that cold with the right equipment. It's 32 degrees tonight and I'm wearing a bathing suit in 104 degree water outside. . Feels great.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

gnuuser said:


> 12 degrees outside my house right now
> 6:30 pm


Where in NW PA are you? I'm heading there in a few weeks for a job.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

east smethport Pa. about 20 miles south of olean new york:laughing:


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

28° here and about 8" on the ground.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

It's so cold the 'ol lady let me in off the porch last night....:whistling2:~CS~


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

BigReggie said:


> Explain how hoodies are a statement. I assume this is a joke?
> 
> You don't have a winter jacket with a hood on it? What's the difference?
> 
> ...


Black people are fine, it's Canadians I can't stand!


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

backstay said:


> Black people are fine, it's Canadians I can't stand!


Don't judge us all by some of our bad examples..

There is a winter storm warning coming Sunday for most of the province of Alberta.. Blowing snow, and temps headin for the basement... I think they said the high in Edmonton Wednesday will be around -21C (-6F).. One friend of mine said there is more snow in the back country now than there was at the end of December last year..


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

BigReggie said:


> Explain how hoodies are a statement. I assume this is a joke?
> 
> You don't have a winter jacket with a hood on it? What's the difference?
> 
> ...


 
Some people just look stupid.. Others post crap like this and remove all doubt...


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

glen1971 said:


> Don't judge us all by some of our bad examples..
> 
> There is a winter storm warning coming Sunday for most of the province of Alberta.. Blowing snow, and temps headin for the basement... I think they said the high in Edmonton Wednesday will be around -21C (-6F).. One friend of mine said there is more snow in the back country now than there was at the end of December last year..


I don't, it was just a little joshing.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

It was 2 degrees out this morning. Brrrrr.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

jrannis said:


> Hoodies are a statement. Nothing to do with weather.


That's just downright ignorant. Hoodies are awesome. Coming from someone from Florida that doesn't know about winter that doesn't surprise me though.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

BTW, I believe the snake bird is an Anhinga but that pic looks like a Cormorant.

Is Fred standing on the back of a gull or is that an illusion?


----------



## AlbertaBeef (Mar 30, 2013)

You guys should try working in northern Alberta for a few days this winter. It gets to -40 on a regular basis. It has already hit -35 this year.

And FYI -40 is where celcius meets farenheit.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

You folks must have frost on yer azz 'til June Beef.....~CS~


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> You folks must have frost on yer azz 'til June Beef.....~CS~


Yessir, you can't be assured you're done with snow here till the end of May. We got up to 3C (37F) this last week and she's about to plummet to -29C(-20F) by Monday night. The weather's been very bi-polar this fall/winter so far, today it even rained. Here's hoping the apartment site I'm working at gets the roof done and the RTU's mounted soon so we can fire them up.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ink&Brass said:


> Yessir, you can't be assured you're done with snow here till the end of May. We got up to 3C (37F) this last week and she's about to plummet to -29C(-20F) by Monday night. The weather's been very bi-polar this fall/winter so far, today it even rained. Here's hoping the apartment site I'm working at gets the roof done and the RTU's mounted soon so we can fire them up.


End of May? We had a foot of snow in June a couple years ago down here.. When I was in Fort St John one year, it snowed every month! Granted it didn't last, but snow in July?!?!

Monday I get to hang out on the roof of a 7' tall building putting up solar panels.... Should make for a fun project when the wind picks up, temps drop and it snows....  I doubt we will even be able to get the picker into some of the sites if it snows a foot...


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

Yikes, and I though assembling light poles in Wainwright in the cold this coming week was gonna suck.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Its dark tonight. I think I'll go have a dip in the ocean for a change. Tired of watching gold diggers.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I flew through Edmonton coming home from Palm Springs last week, that was a real wake up call. 

wtf Canada! I thought the igloo jokes were jokes.. they aren't!

I definitely couldn't work as an electrician if I lived anywhere else in Canada.. I can't take the cold.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I flew through Edmonton coming home from Palm Springs last week, that was a real wake up call.
> 
> wtf Canada! I thought the igloo jokes were jokes.. they aren't!
> 
> I definitely couldn't work as an electrician if I lived anywhere else in Canada.. I can't take the cold.


I have buddies sparkin over in the Okanogan. They complain loudly. Im fine with the temperate Puget Sound winter. :thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

BigReggie said:


> Explain how hoodies are a statement. I assume this is a joke?
> 
> You don't have a winter jacket with a hood on it? What's the difference?
> 
> ...


Dude,
I dont even own a winter jacket. :laughing:

But if I wore a hoodie, it would be a fashion statement.
I dont know how you got all of the hate stuff in there but, you guys are lousy tippers when you come and winter out here. 
Half of you bastards dont even speak English.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

My wood boiler, which weighs 750lbs dry, needs another log.....~CS~


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

jrannis said:


> Dude,
> I dont even own a winter jacket. :laughing:
> 
> But if I wore a hoodie, it would be a fashion statement.
> ...


Florida is where all the old stingy Canadians go. I go to Texas fairly often and drop some decent cash when I do. :thumbsup:


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Well it is a balmy -15C (5F), the winds are pickin up to drop the windchill to -21 (-5), and we got about 42 cm (17") of snow yesterday from 4 am til about 6 pm... It has been snowin all night so the drive in to work should be fun.. They were draggin a plow and a B train out of the ditch around town yesterday and closed a couple highways in the area..

On the good side, with the roads being as crappy as they are we can't get a picker in, so my solar panel install is being pushed off by a couple of days...


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

I see no pic. Fred the snakebird??? ... wha the :blink::blink::laughing:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Fredman said:


> I see no pic. Fred the snakebird??? ... wha the :blink::blink::laughing:


I have been waiting for him to show up too. :001_unsure:


----------



## AlbertaBeef (Mar 30, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> You folks must have frost on yer azz 'til June Beef.....~CS~


Yep, it is like a whole other world up here in the winter. If your car breaks down on the side of the road and you are not prepared, you can be dead in a very short time.

On the other hand, we have clothes designed for this weather. I own a pair of -40 boots and a pair of -100 boots. Neither work as well as you think they should, but in -45.... well that is just stupid cold. I see people all over having different types of heated jackets, I think I'll pick one of those up. Someone told me Milwaukee makes heated boots now, what next, heated underwear? Not a bad idea really.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

jrannis said:


> Dude,
> I dont even own a winter jacket. :laughing:
> 
> But if I wore a hoodie, it would be a fashion statement.
> ...


A friend of mine is from Panama City Beach.....I remember when he first moved to Michigan he said he didn't own any pants only shorts...His wardrobe changed quickly after he got off the plane in December..


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I may have to wear long pants today.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> I may have to wear long pants today.


That happened to me once or twice last year too. Not from cold, - conformity.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

You want cold, how about a bit of snow to go with it?
Somewhere in Alberta:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

wcord said:


> You want cold, how about a bit of snow to go with it? Somewhere in Alberta:laughing::laughing:


 I was just about to post a similar picture.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Vintage Sounds said:


> I was just about to post a similar picture.


Well, you guys can keep the snow and the temperatures out there. So warm here on the weekend, I had to wash the road salt off the truck.


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

wcord said:


> You want cold, how about a bit of snow to go with it?
> Somewhere in Alberta:laughing::laughing:


My co-worker showed me a photo of an almost completely buried car in Red Deer. Looks like fun times along the QEII!


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

Edmonton can go die. The North Pole is 10 degrees Celsius warmer than here right now for crying out loud. -31C (-23.8F) with a windchill of -42C (-43.6F) forecasted for the overnight temps tonight! Luckily because Loomex is virtually impossible not to break while pulling at the temperatures I got to run conduit in the heated apartment parkade instead. The trip to the port-a-potty is a doosie though.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

ok, fred is standing on the back of our plastic goose that holds the irrigation line off the bottom of the "lake" (aka man made ditch). the plastic geese are anchored somehow (?).

I'm not from Florida, but the neighbors call em snake birds. they swim around and stick their heads out from time to time and looks like a snake. (sorry, as I said, I'm not from Florida lol). fred usually stretches his wings out full but as I said, it was cold that morning (brrrrr)


I'm up in AC, nj now. supposed to sleet sunday ? brrrr


later


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Breaking News ! Southern California hits 39 degrees near my place !!!


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

And the wall furnace in my palatial upholstered toilet of a (soon to be former) apartment went out Thursday night. Repair guy's supposed to show up anytime between now and noon...

At my future new home, currently 11deg and snowing, with a forecast low of -14 overnight.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Brodieman (Aug 31, 2013)

wildleg said:


> it's so cold in Florida (Port St Lucie), that there's steam coming off the water (it's 58 on my porch). brrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> (this is fred, our local snake bird. steam is in background)


:laughing::laughing::laughing:
Thank you for the best laugh of my day

It's all relative to what your accustomed to I suppose. BTW It was -22F one day last week, and that was without the windchill factor, still went for a hike with my dog. Just another day in the Great White North.


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

The AC is on tonight


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

-12 on the way to work this morning. In case b4t is wondering I took this picture doing 60+ and smoking a cigarette.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

wildleg said:


> it's so cold in Florida (Port St Lucie), that there's steam coming off the water (it's 58 on my porch). brrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> (this is fred, our local snake bird. steam is in background)


It is tough most everywhere. I called my wife after hearing the prediction for today and told her to expect four inches by tonight and she said she had a headache. Sometimes I don't understand her.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

-17F this morning.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

drsparky said:


> -17F this morning.


 Thank God for Global Warming !!!!


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

We're getting a break today at 8 with a high of 24f. ....feels like spring compared to last weeks Wind chill of -20 and -30.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

drsparky said:


> -17F this morning.


-7 this morning, you know it's been bad when anything in single digits below zero looks good!


----------

